# Possible issue with 92FS M9A1



## Floyd_R_Turbo (Jul 28, 2014)

I may have an issue with my Beretta 92FS M9A1. The gun was bought new about three years ago, and has never had any problems so far.
.
>With the safety ON
>the slide BACK and secured by the slide catch
>a FULL magazine inserted and locked
.
Pressing the magazine release button WILL NOT result in the magazine releasing. In fact the button won't even depress.
.
The only way to get the magazine out is to release the slide and chamber a round.
.
Is this normal?
.
Thanks
Floyd R Turbo (American)


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

What is the significance here of the safety being on?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Floyd_R_Turbo said:


> I may have an issue with my Beretta 92FS M9A1. The gun was bought new about three years ago, and has never had any problems so far.
> .
> >With the safety ON
> >the slide BACK and secured by the slide catch
> ...


No, not normal, is it just with one magazine or any other magazines you should have tried? Have you ever reversed the magazine catch or played with it? Have you recently changed magazine springs? Is it a factory original Beretta magazine or Mec-Gar? Does it do the same thing with an empty magazine? Has it worked in the past, but all of a sudden it's not working for you? Sounds like an issue with perhaps a damaged magazine catch itself or magazine. Unusual indeed. It seems the magazine catch is not aligning w/ the magazine cutout for some reason or another.


----------



## Floyd_R_Turbo (Jul 28, 2014)

*Problem*



hillman said:


> What is the significance here of the safety being on?


.
I'm not sure if there is any significance. I didn't want to take the safety off and then release the slide becauase I was at home.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Floyd_R_Turbo said:


> .
> I'm not sure if there is any significance. I didn't want to take the safety off and then release the slide becauase I was at home.


No significance to the issue, safety on or safety off, but indeed safer with safety on.


----------



## Floyd_R_Turbo (Jul 28, 2014)

denner said:


> No, not normal, is it just with one magazine or any other magazines you should have tried? Have you ever reversed the magazine catch or played with it? Have you recently changed magazine springs? Is it a factory original Beretta magazine or Mec-Gar? Does it do the same thing with an empty magazine? Has it worked in the past, but all of a sudden it's not working for you? Sounds like an issue with perhaps a damaged magazine catch itself or magazine. Unusual indeed. It seems the magazine catch is not aligning w/ the magazine cutout for some reason or another.


.
I haven't tried it with any other magazines. 
I haven't changed any of the internal parts. 
I have five magazines for this gun but they are all Beretta issue.
I will try it with an empty magazine and see. 
I'm not sure if I have ever tried to do this before - usually I load a magazine and then release the slide.
.
Thanks for your input


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Let us know what you find out. Oh, by the way, you can take off your grip panels and get a birds eye view into what may or may not be going on with the slide catch/magazine issue.


----------



## Mik3e (Jul 11, 2012)

When a loaded magazine is inserted the top round presses against the bottom of the slide and that pressure is transferred to the mag catch. One test is to try an empty mag, as suggested, then one with one round, two rounds, etc. More rounds will create more compression on the mag spring and more pressute on the mag catch. If the problem appears only with a full or nearly full mag then liberal lubrication could be a solution. Otherwise, the mag catch needs to be threatened with gun-parts heaven.


----------



## Floyd_R_Turbo (Jul 28, 2014)

*Sorry*



denner said:


> Let us know what you find out. Oh, by the way, you can take off your grip panels and get a birds eye view into what may or may not be going on with the slide catch/magazine issue.


.
I lost my way back to this forum so I couldn't reply. 
.
After I got home that night I tried to replicate the problem with two different magazines and I couldn't. The problem has not repeated since.
.
Thanks for your help.


----------

